# not arguing



## rk002 (May 21, 2011)

look I can write chinese in chinese 
"ä¸­æ–‡"      :shy:


----------



## Yvonne G (May 22, 2011)

Hey, Roger! You and your automatic translator on your computer are pretty talented!!

å¥½æ—¥å­


----------

